# Erfahrungen Schlammsauger Fango 2000?



## ente312 (5. Aug. 2011)

Guten abend zusammen!


Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Schlammsauger.
hat einer von euch zufällig den fango 2000? über ihn hab ich schon relativ viel gehört, hab ihn dann auch mit mehreren anderen schlammsaugern verglichen, und konnte bis jetzt eigntlich nichts negatives finden. 
Und ein Vorteil wäre, dass man ihn auch anderweitig einsetzen kann.

Wichtig wäre mir dass keine kleinen Lebewesen getötet werden!

Vielleicht hat einer von euch schon persönlich eine erfahrung mit dem fango 2000 gemacht.

Grüße,
-ente312


----------



## scholzi (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen Schlammsauger Fango 2000?*

Hi Ente und :willkommen im Forum
Kann dir leider da nicht weiter helfen aber ich stell mal ein Link zum Produkt ein!
http://www.teichsaugershop.de/Fango-2000
Vielleicht findet sich noch einer der so einen hat.


----------



## ente312 (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen Schlammsauger Fango 2000?*

Hallo, vielen Dank 

Schade dass bisher noch keiner geantwortet hat, der evtl auch den
Fango 2000 hat...

Allerdings habe ich mich jetzt trotz allem dazu entschlossen den Sauger zu kaufen..
Gestern bestellt, und zwar hier:
_Edit: Link gelöscht_
und bin dann mal wirklich gespannt wenn er dann mal da ist..


----------



## scholzi (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen Schlammsauger Fango 2000?*

Hi Ente
Ich hoffe du berichtest uns dann auch :beten
Jetzt hat wenigstens einer von uns diesen Sauger


----------



## Sponsor (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Schlammsauger Fango 2000?*

Hallo,

jetzt nach 2 Jahren wollte ich mal nachhören ob das Gerät das hält was es verspricht, hab Ihne jetz gefunden bei: 

http://www.naturpool-shop.com/FANGO...-mit-Profizubehoer-inkl-WallWhale-inkl-Fracht

für 699,00€ möchte ungern Geld in den Sand setzen.

Ist das Gerät nach 2 Jahren immer noch Top???


----------



## LotP (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Schlammsauger Fango 2000?*

befürchte fast du wirst keine antwort bekommen. den threadersteller hat offensichtlich nur die 2 posts von 2 jahren geschrieben und war seither nicht mehr im Forum aktiv.

was ich mich frage, wieso ist der so teuer?
ist da technisch ein unterschied zu den 300€ geräten von oase/gardena? weil so ganz kann ich den mehrwert aus dem angebot heraus nicht erkennen


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Schlammsauger Fango 2000?*

Hallo,

wenn ente312 antworten würde, wäre es garantiert ein positiver Bericht, denn alles deutet darauf hin, dass das ganze nur angelegt war, um (Eigen-)Werbung mit dem inzwischen entfernten Link zu machen.


----------



## Sponsor (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Schlammsauger Fango 2000?*

Das mag sein, aber der Oase hat es nicht geschafft war zu schwach und zu unhandlich, bei diesem ist etwas mehr Zubehör dabei und die Pumpe soll stärker sein. 

Hat denn keiner Erfahrung mit so einem Teil?

Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen, wir haben nicht wirklich einen Teich ist ein Naturpool aber nach diesem Winter schafft es der Robby nicht allein klar Schiff zu machen.


----------



## enter (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Schlammsauger Fango 2000?*

Hallo Sponsor,
ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen einen Aircombi 2000 von Sprick gekauft. Damit kann ich meinen Schwimmteich (11m x 7m) sehr gut reinigen. Dazu habe ich mir noch einen 7 m langen Teleskopstab eine schwere Saugbürste und eine Saugschlauchverlängerung gekauft. Den Schlammsauger kann ich bisher sehr empfehlen, auch der Kontakt zur Firma Sprick war angenehm.
Grüße, Peter


----------



## Sponsor (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Schlammsauger Fango 2000?*

Aber das scheint der gleiche zu sein wie der Fango 2000 oder sehe ich das falsch???


----------



## enter (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Schlammsauger Fango 2000?*

Äußerlich ja.
Das Gehäuse ist einheitlich, wahrscheinlich aus China. Wird von verschiedensten Herstellern verbaut.
Die Pumpen sind etwas unterschiedlich und daher hat der von Sprick etwas stärkere Leistung.
Fango: 1200 W und 800 W
Sprick: 1300 W und 900 W
Da der Preis keinen großen Unterschied macht (ich habe 729 € bezahlt), habe ich mich für den Aircombi entschieden.
Grüße, Peter


----------

